# هل الله يسمح بتجارب فوق الاحتمال؟؟



## Son Ava Karas (2 يوليو 2011)

*
هل ربنا بيسمح بتجارب فوق احتمالنا ؟؟
طبعا لاول وهلة هتقولوا لا طبعا 
بس انا عايز اتناقش معاكم يجد فى الموضوع دة لانه مهم

فى تجارب بيمر بيها الانسان ممكن تعمل له صدمة عصبيه 
وفى تجارب يمر بيها الانسان ممكن تعمل له سكته قلبيه او تؤدى للوفاة 
فى تجارب يمر بيها الانسان قد يصاب بالجنون ....اعتقد الاغلبيه العظمى  لقاطنى مستشفيات الامراض لنفسيه دخلوا المستشفى دى بسبب صدمة من تجربه 
وفى تجارب ممكن تخلى الشخص يرتكب جريمة كمثل ان يتعرض الشخص لرؤيه شريك حياته يخونه مثلا

كل دى تجارب وغيرها أعتقد انها فوق ارادة الشخص اللى تعرض لها ..منتظرة رايكوا شباب*


----------



## sadly (5 يوليو 2011)

*صدقيني هذا الموضوع الذي طرحتيه فكرت فيه اكثر من مرة.. فعلا وقت اسمع عن اب اصيب بصدمة ادت به الى حدوث شلل نتيجة ان يسمع مثلا خبر مفجع عن ابنه او ابنته.. يكون هذا فوق احتماله! 
في حادثة سمعت بها عن انسانة احبت اختها الصغيرة كثيراً واعتنت بها بعد وفاة والديهما وتأخرت في الزواج حتى تبقى تعتني بأختها الصغيرة تلك.. لكن واخيراً وجدت مَن يقبل ان تبقى تعتني بأختها بعد الزواج.. ومع مرور عدة سنين كبرت هذه الاخت الصغيرة واصبحت صبية.. وفي يوم تدخل الاخت الكبيرة فجأة الى بيتها وتجد اختها في احضان زوجها وأن اختها وزوجها يخونوها.. فتصاب حينها بنفس اللحظ بالعمى!....   من شدة الصدمة تصاب بالعمى في نفس هذه اللحظة.. 
وتوجد امثلة غير ذلك الكثير.. لان طبيعة البشر تختلف من احد لآخر .. يوجد مَن هو القوي ومَن هو الضعيف.. حتى كلمة الله بالكتاب المقدس تقول " اسندوا اخوتكم الضعفاء" 
مع أن كلمة الله تقول " لا اجعلكم تحتملون فوق طاقتكم لأني اجعل مع التجربة المنفذ لتستطيعوا ان تحتملوا"  وفعلا اريد توضيح لمعنى هذه الآية؟..
وتقبلوا مروري.....*


----------



## محاميه مسيحيه (5 يوليو 2011)

الرب يسوع رحيم جدا وعطوف جدا
وهو عارف ايه اللى صالح لينا
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (5 يوليو 2011)

*"لم تصبكم تجربة إلا بشرية
ولكن اللَّه أمين الذي لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما      تستطيعون،
بل سيجعل مع التجربة أيضًا المنفذ لتستطيعوا أن      تحتملوا" [13].

**تفسير الايه : 

**"ان اللَّه أمين"
 أما الشيطان فمخادع وكذاب.
 من      يتكل علي اللَّه يكون في آمان يحمل قوى إلهية. 
     اللَّه أمين في مواعيده، لن يحطم رجاء أولاده فيه.     
     في أمانته وحكمته لن يسمح لمؤمنيه أن يحملوا فوق ما      يستطيعون،
يعرف إمكانية كل واحد ويسمح له بالتجربة بما فيه بنيانه. 
     بقوله "لم تصبكم" يعني "لم تصطدكم". آماننا      الوحيد هو أن "اللَّه أمين"، وهذا فيه كل الكفاية. فإن التمسك بمواعيد      اللَّه والثقة في أبوته الحانية وإدراكنا لعنايته الحكيمة هذا كله يهبنا قوة      لنجتاز التجربة ولا نشعر بأنها فوق الطاقة.
إنه يقدم وعدين: 

انه لن يسمح بتجربة فوق ما يستطيع      المؤمن أن يحتمل، وأنه يهبه مع التجربة المنفذ.

 
     يجب ان نثق ان كل الظروف والأحداث في قبضة اللَّه ضابط الكل،
 يسمح      بها حسب حكمته لأجل بنياننا إن كنا نتجاوب معه ونؤمن بأبوته.
*


اللي واثق في ربنا بيكون متاكد ان كل شئ بيحصل حواليه 
فقد بتدبير ربنا ليه وللصالح دايما
وان ربنا لازم هايبعتله التعزيه والفرح بعد التجربه
وامامنا اكبر دليل علي هذا
هي تجربه ايوب البار ويوسف الصديق وغيرها كتير
من اللي اتمسكوا بربنا وواثقوا في وعوده الامينه الصادقه


----------



## happy angel (6 يوليو 2011)

*+ إن الله لا يسمح بتجربة هى فوق طاقتنا البشرية.

إنه – جلّت قدرته – يعرف مقدار احتمال كل واحد منا، ولا يسمح أن تأتيه التجارب إلا فى حدود احتمال طاقته البشرية.

ولعل أحدهم يسأل: ما أصعب التجربة التى وقعت على أيوب الصديق، فى موت أولاده، وضياع ثروته، وفقد صحته، وتخلى أصدقائه... من كان يستطيع أن يحتمل كل هذا؟!

ونجيب بأن الله كان يعلم أن الطاقة الروحية لأيوب كانت تقدر أن تحتمل كل هذا، لذلك سمح بما حدث.

أما أنت فلا تخف. لو كنت فى قامة روحية مثل أيوب، لأمكن أن تتعرض لمثل تجاربه. ولكن الله لا يسمح. لك أن تجرب إلا فى حدود احتمالك.*​


----------



## النهيسى (6 يوليو 2011)

الله يعطى التجربة على قدر استطاعتنا ومعها الفرح والفرج
فالله قبل ان يعطى التجربة ينظر لامرين

الاول:ان تكون التجربة على قدر استطاعة الانسان
الثانى:ان يعطى مع التجربة المنفذ

يقول الكتاب
"أحسبوه كل فرح يا إخوتى حينما تقعون فى تجارب متنوعة" 
(يع 1: 2)


----------

